
Scientists Have Discovered Vast Unidentified Structures Deep Inside the Earth - revicon
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ep4zvw/scientists-have-discovered-vast-mysterious-structures-deep-inside-the-earth
======
aaron695
" Kim et al. used an unsupervised manifold learning algorithm called “the
Sequencer” to automatically detect anomalies in seismic data"

Sorry but I don't buy into this.

Either they found nothing, or it's a fancy way to say database search.

[edit] After watching the video on "Sequencer" I'm still not convinced it's
not a made up artefact within 'data science' but I'd like to know more.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN-N7l5spmE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN-N7l5spmE)

~~~
T-A
This, I guess:

[https://github.com/dalya/Sequencer](https://github.com/dalya/Sequencer)

~~~
aaron695
Doesn't really mention "unsupervised" or "learning" as I'd understand them.

And it seems to be a free online way to analysis data (
[http://sequencer.org/](http://sequencer.org/) ) which is pretty neat.

It looks like an easy online webpage for scientists, which is actually much
more amazing to me because it also sounds true and badly needed in a lot of
domains.

Pseudo-code -
[http://sequencer.org/static/images/image1.png](http://sequencer.org/static/images/image1.png)

------
mikeymz
finally located the terrordrome

